
Validating UTF-8 strings using as little as 0.7 cycles per byte - akshat_h
https://lemire.me/blog/2018/05/16/validating-utf-8-strings-using-as-little-as-0-7-cycles-per-byte/
======
easytiger
ha! [https://github.com/lemire/Code-used-on-Daniel-Lemire-s-
blog/...](https://github.com/lemire/Code-used-on-Daniel-Lemire-s-
blog/commit/cdde1e192f4e8fc5589c559ce6ab190ee776827a)

